# car / parce que



## semiller

*car / parce que* 

Y a-t-il une différence entre ces deux mots?  S'il y en a une, pouvez-vous en donner quelques exemples?  Merci bien!


*Moderator note*:
We have merged multiple threads to create this one.  Since questions about _car _vs._ parce que _are  very common, this is a long thread... but please do not open a new  thread to ask the same question.  Instead, if you are still unsure of  which conjunction to use in your sentence, reply at the end of this  thread to ask for help. For a discussion that is all in French, see car / parce que / puisque on the Français Seulement forum. Please also note that this thread is about _car_ and _parce que_ *only*. If you are interested in other conjunctions, please see the other threads discussing those, e.g., parce que / puisque / comme.


----------



## Benjy

car is more formal i think.. and would correspond to for in english.

car voici il nous faut partir avant que le soleil ne se couche...

or something like that i dunno 

and parce que chuis bete quoi!

two sort of polar examples but thats the impression i've got from reading french..


----------



## valerie

I agree with benjy, parce que is much more common, car is slightly more formal. They have the same meaning, but not the same construction: parce que introduces a dependent clause, when car introduces an independent clause.


----------



## charlie2

I have some problems with the use of "car" and "parce que", not when they are interchangeable but in those cases where only "car" can be used.
I would be grateful for your confirmation/ correction of the following which set out my understanding of it after reading the informations kindly referred to me by Gil in another thread, not that I could say I completely understood them.
Examples (They are mine):
1.Il y a trois personnes et demie dans la salle (car je compte un bebe pour une fraction.)
"Car" is the only option here, as it explains why there is half a person, which on the face seems to be odd. The sentence in brackets is not giviing "la cause" for having 3.5 people in the room.
2.Il est parti, car sa voiture n'est pas la.
"Sa voiture n'est pas la" justifies the conclusion that he is not here, but is not the reason why he is not here.
I await your enlightenment. Thank you.


----------



## solar wind

for number 2, i would use "alors" meaning so... that would be saying that "Il est parti, alors sa voiture n'est pas la"--translation--, "he has left, therefore/so, his car is not here" I think that "alors" can also mean therefor. But feel free to correct me and wait for other's corrections

P.S, for number 1, i dont think that "car" (in the brackets) is needed to be used, just say "je compte un bebe..." without the car, it would still make sense... again... wait for further correction by others


----------



## charlie2

Thank you, solarwind (what a name!  ). While we are waiting, what if I change the seond sentence to read : Je pense qu'il est parti, car sa voiture n'est pas la. Would you feel differently? Thank you.


----------



## Gil

charlie2 said:
			
		

> 2.Il est parti, car sa voiture n'est pas la.
> "Sa voiture n'est pas la" justifies the conclusion that he is not here, but is not the reason why he is not here.
> I await your enlightenment. Thank you.


I like this example.

"Il est parti parce qu'il en avait assez de se faire engueuler"  explains the reason of his departure.
"Il est parti, car sa voiture n'est pas là" explains why you think he has left.  

You were wrong:  his car was stolen and he has not left.


----------



## Cath.S.

solar wind said:
			
		

> for number 2, i would use "alors" meaning so... that would be saying that "Il est parti, alors sa voiture n'est pas la"--translation--, "he has left, therefore/so, his car is not here" I think that "alors" can also mean therefor. But feel free to correct me and wait for other's corrections
> 
> P.S, for number 1, i dont think that "car" (in the brackets) is needed to be used, just say "je compte un bebe..." without the car, it would still make sense... again... wait for further correction by others


Hello Charlie, how you doing? 
I have to agree with Solar Wind: _car _is not really needed in the first example. But it's not a mistake either. 
In your second example, your use of _car_ is faulty.
People would tend to understand "il est parti car sa voiture n'est pas là" "he left because his car was missing", which is not what you meant (or is it?).



			
				charlie2 said:
			
		

> Thank you, solarwind (what a name!  ). While we are waiting, what if I change the seond sentence to read : Je pense qu'il est parti, car sa voiture n'est pas la. Would you feel differently? Thank you.


Sorry, I was a bit slow! _Je pense qu'il est parti, car sa voiture n'est pas là_ is correct.

Gil, his car was not stolen, the ETs just wanted to study it and they'll give it back to him soon.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Hello Charlie, how you doing?
> I have to agree with Solar Wind: _car _is not really needed in the first example. But it's not a mistake either.
> In your second example, your use of _car_ is faulty.
> People would tend to understand "il est parti car sa voiture n'est pas là" "he left because his car was missing", which is not what you meant (or is it?).


I disagree strongly   
CAR1, conj. de coordination.
Conj. de coordination introduisant une prop. qui explique ou justifie ce qui vient d'être énoncé.

There is a difference between explaining or justifying a statement and, on the other hand (even if there was no previous hand  ), explaining (parce que) why the action described in the statement occured.

I hope I will not have to edit that one too many times


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> _car _is not really needed in the first example. But it's not a mistake either.


If I have not misunderstood Balzac and I really have a confession to make, I modelled my example on one of his sentences written in 1833 :
"Sur deux cent cinquante-quatre personnes et demie (car je compte un monsieur sans jambes pour une fraction) dont j'analysai..."
No, no, no, I have never read Balzac, in whatever language.   I got it from what Gil gave me. Lord knows I had a hard time sorting out all those examples written so long ago. (I could not blame those authors, it was not their job to give me examples.) Mais ca vaut la peine. It seems to be clearer to me now.
I'm fine, egueule my friend, although I don't have "a" car, or is it parce que je n'ai pas de voiture?     (I heard that it can be expensive to keep one.) 
Gil, it thrilled me to know that you like that example. Thank you.


----------



## Jabote

ll est parti, alors sa voiture n'est pas là
and
Il est parti car sa voiture n'est pas là
are two different things..

In the first sentence the first part is the explanation of the second one.
And in the second sentence, the second part is the explanation of the first one.


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Good! Personally, I've just pledged never to use "car" again in my writing life.


Pourquoi?   I just pledged the opposite. Correct me if I am wrong, egueule. There are cases where "car" and "parce que" are interchangeable. There are cases where only "car" is correct. It logically follows (not that I am a very logical person) that the use of "car" in every case should be safe.
"Bienheureux ceux qui ont un coeur pur, car ils verront Dieu." I picked that up from a book-mark and thought you might like it.


----------



## kimiko

Hey Everyone,
I have searched previously posted threads for the difference between CAR and PARCE QUE and was unable to find an explanation that I can comprehend. Can anyone explain the difference between the two? I thought that they were interchangealbe, but I see that I was wrong. What's a girl to do?? 

Thanks in advance!

kimiko


----------



## Gil

Sorry, I'm not a girl, I don't know what's a girl to do.   I will do my best to clear what I can and if I don't make sense, others will correct me.

CAR is used to introduce a clause that will explain or justify what has just been written or said.  CAR should not be used at the beginning of a sentence.
Example:
Je m'en vais en Californie et je n'ai pas acheté de parapluie, car j'ignore s'il pleuvra.

PARCE QUE is used to introduce a clause that states the cause of the main clause that may be before or after.  
Example:
Parce que j'ai manqué d'argent, je n'ai pas acheté de parapluie.
Je n'ai pas acheté de parapluie parce que je n'en ai pas trouvé dans les boutiques de l'aéroport.
I hope it's a bit clearer...and that you will have a nice weather tomorrow...


----------



## sophievm

It's difficult to explain the theoretical difference but what I may say to you is that in spoken language "car" is very seldom used (almost never, in fact).


----------



## Duo Maxwell

I think "car" is more literary in French. Sometimes, none is needed, like in the example from benjy : "j"ai pas le temps de taper la discute, je suis en retard"
means "no time for chit-chat, I'm late". 

"Because" is not necessary here, it's the same in French, for "parce que" as well as "car". 

All depends on what you want to say. "Car" is to use in more formal cases, while "parce que" fits in 99% of the cases such a word is needed. 

Your choice, depending on who you speak with, in what context, about what, if it's oral or written...


----------



## Gil

Adolphe Thomas and Joseph Hanse disagree with you.


----------



## MollyKate

I was interested to see the comment that CAR is seldom used... perhaps this is an example of language drift. I am reading a Georges Simenon novel from 1954, in which the following sentence occurs.

_— Catastrophe ! grommela le commissaire, Car Lognon, évidemment, allait encore l’accuser de l’avoir fait exprès._

Car is capitalized in the book (Maigret et la jeune morte), and I can't work out why that would be either... possibly, of course, a typo. 

I was 2 years old in 1954, so I am well aware of how subsequent usage has shifted in my native American English, and it makes sense to me that this would be the case in all living languages. Comments? Simenon seems to have written a very slangy and populist form of pulp fiction - perhaps that's how this comes up.


----------



## Anne345

"Car" appartient surtout à la langue orale de type soigné ou à la langue écrite. La phrase ou la sous-phrase qu'il introduit exprime, non pas la cause réelle du fait énoncé auparavant (comme le ferait "parce que") mais la justification de ce qui vient d'être énoncé.


----------



## lyrwriter

Salut!

When saying "because" in French, is there an instance when it is preferable to use "car" as opposed to "parce que", or vice versa?

Just curious... 

Merci!


----------



## DDT

IMO "car" is more elegant that "parce que" and mostly used in written French.
Let me add that "parce que" is the one to use when answering a question, for instance «Pourquoi t'as fait ça ?» «Parce que...». I never heard or read "car" being used this case

Hope it helps,

DDT


----------



## henapen

parce que = because, car = for


----------



## xav

Il y a entre "car" et "parce que" une différence de nature qui n'existe pas entre "quand" et "lorsque" : "car" est une conjonction de coordination, reliant deux propositions principales, "parce que" une conjonction de subordination, reliant une principale à une subordonnée. Cela signifie qu'en théorie la proposition (part of a sentence) qui précède "car" devrait avoir un sens en elle-même, alors que celle qui précède "parce que" devrait nécessiter l'explication qui suit. En pratique...
En pratique, à l'écrit, j'évite aussi bien "car" que "parce que", qui alourdissent les phrases, et je les remplace quasi systématiquement par deux points (a column).
"Il s'est absenté, car il avait à faire."
"Il s'est absenté : il avait à faire."

Quant à la différence entre "quand" et "lorsque", je souscris pleinement à l'avis de l'éléphant de Saint-Exupéry.


----------



## kimiko

Hey Everyone,

Can anyone tell me why it is incorrect to use "parce que" instead of "car" in the following sentences?

Ils étaient heureux *car* ils avaient obtenu la permission de rentrer tard.

Le ski est un sport extrêment cher *car* rien ne nous est donné sauf la neige.

Ma grand-mère ne peut pas se déplacer et j'aimerais que vous lui rendiez visite *car* elle a une plaie au bras qui a l'air infectée.

Thanks for your help!

Kimiko


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Who told you that "parce que" is incorrect here ?


----------



## CHAYO

Hello,
You can use "parce que" instead of "car" in all the sentences you have mentionned. Believe me ! 
Chayo


----------



## bathil

"Parce que" et "car" ont la même signification, comme BECAUSE and AS en anglais. 

A mon avis, il y a une petite différence. Vous savez, il y a 3 niveaux en français - FAMILIER, COURANT, SOUTENU. 

"Parce que" est du français courant, mais "car" est du français soutenu. Il est conseillé d'utiliser "car" à l'écrit.

Mais, comme je l'ai dit ci-dessus, on peut utiliser les deux.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Juste un petit commentaire :
Il y a des cas où "car" n'est pas interchangeable avec "parce que":
"C'est parce que c'est toi et parce que c'est moi, que c'est arrivé"
"pourquoi ?" "parce que!"

et, en général, car est plus "doux" que parce que
"car, vois-tu, chaque jour ..." est plus léger que "parce que, vois-tu chaque jour..."


----------



## profrt

La différence entre "car" et "parce que" n'est pas de sens, mais plutôt de niveau de langue.


----------



## AlistairCookie

valerie said:
			
		

> parce que introduces a dependent clause, when car introduces an independent clause.


This doesn't seem to be true.

Le médicin ne pouvait pas me prendre.
Il est en vacances.

We can use either _car_ or _parce que _in these two phrases, each one is an independent clause, n'est-ce pas?

I can't even think of an example where parce que would introduce a dependent clause.


----------



## vittel

I use "parce que" mostly when I speak, and "car" when I write. 
I can also use "parce que" when I write, but I don't often use "car" in my everyday talks.
I agree that the second one is more formal.


----------



## hibouette

car and parceque are equivalent.

The tiny differences is that "car" sounds a bit more formal and introduces the idea of "en effet" (indeed)


----------



## Gardefeu

Also, I can't remember ever using _car_ orally, except in pretty formal circumstances (public speeches, etc...).


----------



## BMR

*Parce que* is mandatory in these cases (_car_ can't be used) :
_c'est parce que je parle français que je peux répondre _(it's because I speak french that I can answer ...).
_ce n'est pas parce que je parle français que je ne comprends pas l'anglais_.

In a such dialog :
_A- Je n'ai pas répondu à la question.
 B- Parce que ... ?_    (oral, familiar,  "_Pourquoi ?_" is more formal)
_A- Parce que je n'avais pas appris ma leçon._

*Car* is only possible _after_ the result :

_Je peux répondre car je parle français._
And, as DDT said, _parce que_ is also possible and less formal :
_Je peux répondre parce que je parle français._


----------



## le Fnake

as DDT said, i'd rather use "parce que" in oral, while "car" is often better in written.
in fact, i'd say "parce que" is more childish, and that's probably the reason why it's often used in oral and it's not so good in written french


----------



## Paf le chien

Parce que = conjonction de _subordination_
car = conjonction de _coordination_


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

J'ai trouve deux exemples dans ma dictionaire. 

*exemple 1:* Car: nous avons eu des vacanes delicieuses, car le temps a toujours ete tres beau
*exemple 2:* Parce que: Il est tombe parce que le chemin est glissant.

Peux je utiliser 'parce que' dans exemple 1 et 'car' dans exemple 2?

Merci!


----------



## elanari

Oui tout à fait, en fait cela revient au même d'utiliser l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## moe0204

J'ai tout de même l'impression que l'utilisation de _car _est plus limitée dans l'usage que celle de _parce que_. Certaines tournures avec _car_, pourtant grammaticalement correctes, demeurent légèrement maladroites...
Mais on ne peut le sentir qu'avec l'usage, me semble-t-il.


----------



## diaaane

"Car" n'est pas ou peu utilisé à l'oral. On dit toujours parce que. 

A l'écrit il est peut etre un peu plus soutenu? En tous cas on l'utilise beaucoup à l'écrit, autant que parce que même plus.


----------



## moe0204

Je ne sais pas si je peux donner ce lien, mais il explique très bien les menues différences entre _car_ et _parce que_...


> Les différences spécifiques qui existent entre les conjonctions _car_ et _parce que_ ne sont pas toujours claires pour bon nombre d’usagers de la langue, et l’idée qu’on s’en fait est souvent plus empirique que rigoureuse. On a l’impression que ces deux conjonctions sont des synonymes qui s’équivalent – ou le devraient –, puisque chacune d’elles marque la cause ; pour cette raison, on comprend mal que l’une agisse comme coordonnant et l’autre, comme subordonnant ; enfin, pour des raisons qu’on ne saurait expliquer, on considère que l’emploi de _car_ présente moins de complications que l’emploi de _parce que_.


----------



## Paf le chien

Désolé d'avoir été « absent » lors du « débat », ma réponse ayant été un peu lacononique. 

Mais heureusement, le lien de Moe0204 explique parfaitement la différence entre la « subordination » et la  « coordination». 

Les deux (« parce que » et « car ») *ne sont pas équivalents*, et ce n'est pas une question d'écrit ou d'oral, c'est juste que même les français ne connaissent ni ne ressentent correctement la différence (bien que ce soit moins « grave » à l'oral qu'à l'écrit : le premier passe, le second reste  )...

Rappel de base : {mais, ou, et, donc, or, ni, car} = _conjonctions de coordination_ et *ce sont les seules* (pour une fois qu'il n'y en a pas trois pages )


----------



## geostan

Lorsque j'ai appris la différence entre ces deux mots il y a une éternité, on m'a dit que "parce que" donnait la raison, "car" donnait le résultat.

Marie n'est pas à l'école parce qu'elle est malade.
Marie doit être malade, car elle n'est pas à l'école.

C'est peut-être un peu simpliste, mais ca marche pour moi.

Cheers!


----------



## morningporridge

I've recently noticed that when i speak, i use 'car' more than 'parce que'...i think its because i want to say 'as' rather than 'because'...primarily in informal conversation. But I have a feeling that i read somewhere that I shouldn't do this, and that 'car' is primarily used in written french...can somebody help clear this up for me, so that i can stop using it before it gets too late and becomes a habit?


----------



## janpol

c'est vrai : la préférence pour "parce que" dans le français oral contredit le principe de l'économie qui veut qu'on dise toujours ce qui va le plus vite. Personnellement je n'emploie jamais "car" lorsque je parle et je pense que je ne l'entends jamais .


----------



## Gutenberg

'Parce Que' and 'Puisque' Help Us Tell a Story


> _*Parce que*_ is a subordinating conjunction and can begin a sentence. _Parce que_ introduces a cause, explanation, or motive. It basically explains why something is done.
> 
> _Je ne suis pas venu parce que mon fils est malade._
> I didn't come because my son is sick.
> 
> _Parce qu'il n'a pas d'argent, il ne peut pas venir._
> Because he doesn't have any money, he can't come.
> 
> 
> _*Car*_ is a coordinating conjunction, should not begin a sentence, and is mainly found in formal and written French. _Car_ supports a judgment or indicates a reason.
> 
> _La réunion fut annulée car le président est malade._
> The meeting was canceled because the chairman is sick.
> 
> _David ne va pas venir, car il est à l'université._
> David isn't coming, for he is (away) at school.


----------



## Micia93

je suis d'accord avec Janpol, je trouve que "car" est devenu tellement désuet qu'on ne l'entend plus ! (trop formel effectivement)


----------



## sun-and-happiness

valerie said:


> I agree with benjy, parce que is much more common, car is slightly more formal. They have the same meaning, but not the same construction: parce que introduces a dependent clause, when car introduces an independent clause.


 
Je ne pense pas que cette chose soit correcte, j'ai trouvé cet exemple: 
_Nous avons aussi l'intention de flâner dans les rues pittoresques autour de la cathédrale car nous nous intéressons tout les deux aux immeubles anciens._
Cette phrase est prise d'une conversation, mais elle me semble un peu arficiel: car est plus soutenu, ne serait-il mieux utiliser parce que ici? Merci!


----------



## Micia93

sun-and-happiness said:


> Je ne pense pas que cette chose soit correcte, j'ai trouvé cet exemple:
> _Nous avons aussi l'intention de flâner dans les rues pittoresques autour de la cathédrale car nous nous intéressons tout les deux aux immeubles anciens._
> Cette phrase est prise d'une conversation, mais elle me semble un peu arficiel: car est plus soutenu, ne serait-il mieux utiliser parce que ici? Merci!


 
Yes, as already said, "parce que" would better fit, though this sentence is not really natural in spoken language (as you felt it, bu the way), which could be :
"on a l'intention de flâner un peu dans les petites rues autour de la cathédrale, parce qu'on s'intéresse tous les deux aux immeubles anciens"


----------



## ThomasK

What is the specific nature of 'car' in fact? [...] The 'car' clauses constitute coordinated main clauses, but I would say that they depend on the main clause and yet in a different way than 'parce que' clauses. 

What is their specific nature from a semantic point of view? Vous pouvez répondre en français aussi (il s'agit donc de la différence entre les deux, et surtout la différence du point de vue sémantique, pas de l'suage).


----------



## quinoa

"Car" coordonne, "parce que" subordonne.
Ainsi avec "parce que" la subordonnée a une fonction de complément circonstanciel de cause, et comme tout complément est directement liée au verbe de la proposition principale, ou du moins à toute la principale, et peut se placer avant (au début) ou après (à la fin) dans la phrase.
Avec "car" la proposition est indépendante, se trouve après la première proposition indépendante. On ne trouvera pas de phrase commençant par "car" ou très exceptionnellement. Comme toute proposition coordonnée, il y a un apport d'information mais celui-ci est très "relâché" dans sa dépendance avec la première information portée par la première proposition.


----------



## ThomasK

Je suis d'accord: l'essentiel, c'est complément circonstanciel vs. apport relâché dans sa dépendance. Mais puis-j'en conclure que la différence sémantique est liée à l'importance de l'information? 

Ca ne me semble pas impossible, mais comment est-ce qu'on pourrait démontrer une différence très nette en deux phrases qui ne diffèrent que par la conjonction ??? 

Entretemps j'ai lu ceci de la part de Joannes, dans un autre fil/ thread: "J'ai entendu *que* *car* introduit plutôt une raison subjective de la part du locuteur, qui implique un jugement, en quelque sorte, je suppose. Des avis sur cela ?" Il n'y a pas eu d'avis là-dessus. Je veux y réfléchir dans les jours qui viennent.  

(Je n'ai pas encore pu lire le reste en dessus, je ne l'avais pas vu)


----------



## quinoa

On pourrait dire que "parce que" établit un lien plus fort entre les deux propositions car on s'en tient aux événements dans leur interaction entre eux.
Avec "car", effectivement le lien semble plus relâché car il passe davantage par l'interprétation de l'énonciateur. 
_Il ne viendra pas parce qu'il est malade._
_Il ne viendra pas car je sais qu'il est malade._
_Il s'est rendu à Londres parce qu'il devait préparer son séjour._
_Il s'est rendu à Londres car je l'ai vu embarquer hier._ (on ne peut ici remplacer "car" par "parce que")


----------



## mariev

Hello!
Well, even for a French-speaker, it is not very clear, and the word "car"  tends to be less and less used, at least in casual conversation, but actually, there is a translation in English for "car" : it is "for", with a subtle touch of "since" (puisque)
I know he's guilty, for I saw him do it. / Je sais qu'il est coupable car (puisque) je l'ai vu faire


----------



## timpeac

mariev said:


> Hello!
> Well, even for a French-speaker, it is not very clear, and the word "car"  tends to be less and less used, at least in casual conversation, but actually, there is a translation in English for "car" : it is "for", with a subtle touch of "since" (puisque)
> I know he's guilty, for I saw him do it. / Je sais qu'il est coupable car (puisque) je l'ai vu faire


Yes - I've always thought that the meaning of French "car" and English "for" matched quite well in usage, and in slightly more formal overtone.


----------



## franc 91

car can also be translated by 'as'


----------



## Grashopa

For completeness I'd like to ask if this example sentence from an online French Grammar Reference is correct and in use:

"le saut à l'élastique est fascinant car dangereux."

We have "it is fascinating" for/as/because "it is dangerous". But we dropped the second 'it is' which sounds very odd to me. If this is valid are there any other cases where you would say adjective car adjective like this? So that I can get accustomed to this usage? 

This sentence does appear to fit as a coordinating conjunction with car, so how would you use parce que to give the same meaning?


----------



## janpol

Je lis dans Le bon usage de belles explications sur les différences entre "car" et "parce que" qui ne me convainquent pas  :
- ces deux conjonctions ne seraient pas interchangeables
- je n'emploie jamais (je n'entends pas davantage) "car" à l'oral
conclusion : il y aurait donc des pensées que l'on s'interdirait d'exprimer oralement
"On les exprime autrement" me dira-t-on. Oui, peut-être avec... parce que


----------



## Grop

Grashopa said:


> "le saut à l'élastique est fascinant car dangereux."
> 
> We have "it is fascinating" for/as/because "it is dangerous". But we dropped the second 'it is' which sounds very odd to me. If this is valid are there any other cases where you would say adjective car adjective like this?



Hi, as mentioned in this dictionary, it happens:



> Conj. de coordination introduisant une prop. qui explique ou justifie ce qui vient d'être énoncé.
> *A.−* Introduisant une prop. qui explique ou justifie une prop. précédemment énoncée.
> [...]
> *3.* [La prop. est elliptique]:
> [...]
> 10. Plus avertis, eussent-ils eu cette  curiosité naïve qui fait marcher la découverte à pas candides, en  suivant une embryogénèse tant soit peu ridicule a posteriori, *car* déjà désuète? ... P. Schaeffer, _À la recherche d'une mus. concr.,_1952, p. 178.



This is not something I would normally say, but it doesn't strike me as ungrammatical.

I don't know if the same thing may happen with _parce que_. It may seem weirder to me in this particular context.


----------



## timpeac

As you say, it happens - but any context starting "eussent-ils eu" can't be the most apposite.


----------

